# Congo tetras



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems with congo tetras eating plants? I have 6 congos and they are mowing down my anubias. They don't touch anyting else but my nana petites and emerald heart anubias can't grow new leaves fast enough to keep the congos from eating them.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Huh.

I've had congos in planted tanks for well over 2 years now. During this entire time they've been kept with a variety of anubias, including petite. So far, I haven't noticed them eating anything.

That said, all sorts of funny things happen. It certainly doesn't mean that your congos aren't the culprits. Have you actually seen them eating it?

Are there any other fish in the tank that might be guilty? Even fish with horrible plant-eating tendencies usually leave anubais alone.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I know that anubias are usually left alone. Until yesterday I had not seen any of them doing it but I had suspected them because they are the only ones with teeth big enough to eat thick leaved anubias. I finally caught two or three of them chomping on my nana petites yesterday. Hopefully I can get rid of them on the FS forum here. Other than them I have glolight tetras, otos, platies and 3 praecox rainbows. I don't think any of these can eat the anubias.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

It might be easier to see if feeding them some blanched vegetables or some veggie flakes might cut down on their appetite for anubias.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

I love my Congos, superbly beautiful fish! I only wish they'd stop being so skittish. My Congo tetras have been in my planted tanks for 2+ years and I've never seen them eat any of my plants. However, I have two points to make in this regard and one theory.

First, they are little piggies! Big fish, always on the move, streaking about, jostling for the ladies, and they spawn almost daily. ( I know it may look like they sit still if you're close to the tank; but watch in the morning time, from the doorway or the next room.) Consequently they need sufficient food to fuel their size and adventures. I feed mine well, alternating several varieties of medium size pellet food. I try to include some spirulina pellets a few times a week. Give them their veggies.

Secondly, I also don't have any _Anubias_ in their tank! After all, isn't that why I have a third, fourth and ......... tank? Several of my other tanks are lower light w/ anubias-a-plenty. I keep the Congos in either my high light or sometimes medium light tank where the plants grow faster.

My theory: anytime I've read a complaint about Congos tetras and plant eating, it's always some _Anubias_! I think as both the Congos and _Anubias_ are from Africa; it's just their thing. Must remind them of home. Like homebaked Christmas cookies make me especially happy and nostalgic .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I also have congos. I feed algae tabs and cucumbers and sometimes zuchinis. I have a host of plecos and such so I feed one of these each night, even if only a little. I have 3 types of anubias in the tank and no one is touching my plants.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Actually i think it may depend on the fish's personnality...
For instance, many people keep rosy barbs in well-planted tanks with no problems, some can only keep them with hard-leaved plants, but I can't keep them with any plants, wheter i feed them veggies or not...
They completely ate an anubias afzelii once. No plant scares them!
So maybe it's the same with congo tetras...Some like plants, others don't.?!


----------

